
Oracle: SELECT * FROM Sun - lwn analysis of the acquisition - davidw
http://lwn.net/Articles/329223/
======
jonursenbach
It'd be nice if lwn were free.

~~~
pstuart
They gotta pay the bills too. Wait a week and read the stale copy.

